# Anyone tried Anti-glare screen protectors on HU?



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Like this: Amazon.com: Tech Armor Anti-Glare & Anti-Fingerprint (Matte) Screen Protector with Lifetime Replacement Warranty for Apple New iPad 3 & iPad 2 [2-Pack]: Computers & Accessories

Wouldn't be that hard to cut out to fit a HU. The 6th Gen accords have the HU location so far up the dash and maybe it's partly the screens Apline used (9887), but I have too much glare at times to read the display.

So what do you think?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ive always wanted to pick up an ipad screen protector at one of the kiosks at the mall by my house and try to cut it to fit my head unit. such a simple, and useful idea


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I ordered the ones in first post; will post some before/after pics within a week. Not sure how easy it will be to show glare factor with a camera though. Also, does anyone have ideas on what is the best device to cut it with and how to get the right shape? The removable face should help.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

i'd just use an xacto knife on a cutting board, maybe use a wet erase marker to trace an outline on it over the head unit first. from a typical driving position, you probably won't be able to tell where the protector ends on the screen, so it doesn't necessarily have to go edge to edge. i would make sure to get straight lines for sure, though.

careful on the curves, also. the static cling isn't super strong and a little bit of curve can lead to a lot of annoying bubbles, especially on the edges!

i've thought about doing this on my kenwood since it has a really crappy glare problem, but i'm almost certain the curve on it is too much for a dry application protector and i'm not a fan at all of the liquid application ones like zagg makes :/


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you're right. I need to buy an x-acto or find the one I had.

I'm not too worried about making it look perfect, just readable in glare situations. Probably will go though a few iterations.

I thought about the curved screen issue. I was thinking that if it didn't hold because of that I would make a new piece and put a bend in the film, then set it in front of some heat for a few hours. Might hold it's curve then.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i just bought some Invisible Shield by Zagg to use for my new p99. will be testing on my CDA-117 before that though. il be sure to post pics.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Let me know about the Zagg.

I have pics of the effect the film has on the screen, but since I was not able to get it to stick i decided not to ppst them. I would rather not tape it onto the screen. The film just has no stick. So now im looking for a film with more stick if anyone knows of some please poat them. I just hate glare and i drive enough that i get plenty of it.


----------



## xt577 (Apr 19, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> Let me know about the Zagg.
> 
> I have pics of the effect the film has on the screen, but since I was not able to get it to stick i decided not to ppst them. I would rather not tape it onto the screen. The film just has no stick. So now im looking for a film with more stick if anyone knows of some please poat them. I just hate glare and i drive enough that i get plenty of it.


I picked up a product called "frisket film" that could work really well here. It is available in matte clear, found in arts and crafts stores. I misplaced my roll in a move or I would have tried it out already.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

p99 Zagg invisble shield install! was a little annoying to cut this shape even though its about as simple as it gets when it comes to a head unit but it still took about 3 or 4 tries. install was extremely easy. i had to take a bunch of pics to get some that you can actually see it installed. in person you cant see it at all.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

so does it do the job?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> so does it do the job?


it sure does! best part about the Zagg is that if it doesnt come out good you can peel it off and it leaves no residue. also its re-usable


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you get the matte version? Glare?


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure how this would work for screens that already have an anti-glare coating (most double dins would I believe). 

But it's a great idea for single din display areas without anti-glare for sure.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Im not really sure. I went to the kiosk in my mall and bought the screen protector for an ipad 2. I only installed it to protect my headunit from careless friends who would be in my car and possibly scratch it. It isnt installed yet so i couldnt really tell you how good it protects from glare. Its installed on my phone and there still seems to be glare but only when its very sunny out or im right under a light.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

